# Help! Can't remove old hinges hardware from kitchen cabinets.



## sabrosonics (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there so I've decided to replace my old kitchen cabinets with new doors. I'm going to have remove the old hinges (the mounting plates) from the inside of the cabinets because they don't line up with the newer hinges. There are two screws..philips head I thought would take care of them but the moment I start trying to unscrew them they move about a 1/4 turn counterclock wise and then they just don't move anymore...no matter how hard I turn! I thought maybe it was a bum screw but all the mounting plate screws have this little give and then that's it...no more movement. I'm guessing there's some sort of jacket holding the screw?? Any hints on how to get these screws out would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

George


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Are these Euro style hinges? Sounds like you are turning adjustment screws NOT the ones holding the hinges on. Can you send picture?


----------

